# Game 12: Dallas Mavericks @ San Antonio Spurs



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

* November 16th, 2004 - 7:30 PM (Central Time)*


*Dallas Mavericks(8-4)* @ *San Antonio Spurs (8-3) * 

Last Game: Dallas - Loss, 82-83
Last Game: San Antonio - Loss, 90-93

*Projected Starting Lineups: *

















































































*Reserves:*

































































Coming off two losses, the Spurs should have no problem getting motivated for this game. Dallas will be without Finley and Dirk, two of their best players, but this team still has some depth and will be a tough opponent. We will pound the ball inside and hope that Parker and/or Manu will step up for a big game. If neither one of them wants to play ball tonight, we lose. The Spurs need to desperately outscore the Mavs' starting 5, because their bench is head-and-shoulders better than ours. I'll be going to the game tonight, so I'll break my 3-game streak of not seeing us play. 






Prediction: San Antonio 102, Dallas 93


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

99-97 Spurs

I predict Parker has a double double in this one. If we aren't motivated tonight, then I won't think of us as a championship caliber team anymore.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>texan</b>!
> 99-97 Spurs
> 
> I predict Parker has a double double in this one. If we aren't motivated tonight, then I won't think of us as a championship caliber team anymore.




True that. 




Huge statement game tonight.


----------



## Luiz_Rodrigo (Dec 2, 2003)

Spurs 96
Mavs 85


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

You all need to find a way to get Devin Brown some more time. He has some talent.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

This should be the spurs toughest game yet. I see them coming out and playing very well, but still not anywhere as well as they can. 

Should be a failry high scoring game
Spurs 104
Dallas 101


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

Looks like Nowitzki and Terry are playing.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Big win for the Spurs tonight. Great ball movement, good interior defense, good win. 



Parker played some great ball tonight, as well as Barry. Barry didn't even miss a shot tonight, and he was a game-changer for us. Manu couldn't throw a pebble into the ocean tonight, but we still won big. 




San Antonio Leaders:



Points: 


Tim Duncan - 27
Tony Parker - 15
Brent Barry - 12



Rebounds:


Tim Duncan - 13
Manu Ginobili - 8
Rasho Nesterovic - 7



Assists:


Tony Parker - 9 :clap:
Manu Ginobili - 6
Beno Udrih - 3


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

1 assist away! Parker if you just got one more, you coulda had a double double.


----------



## ballstorm (Nov 30, 2003)

A good overall defense : only .389% FG for Dallas . Good rebounding too : 50 for the Spurs , 41 for Dallas . Dampier : 1 pts and 4 rbds in 31 mn ...  .

Beno Udrih plays fairly well on a regular basis , he really impresses me . And Mike Wilks can enter the game , if needed . When Tony has the kind of game he had yesterday , the backup are not indispenable , but it's still good to know that he is not alone to run the offense . Last year , there was Charlie Ward to replace Tony (and Alex Garcia) , this time we have B.Barry , Udrih , Wilks ...No coincidence...

My wish for Christmas ? Trade for Boris Diaw : an athletic forward with superior court vision and a fierce defense to help Bowen out . What could we offer for him ?


----------



## mr_french_basketball (Jul 3, 2003)

*my ratings*

Parker : 8 / 10
50% FG 15pts 9as : Good! He has started to play in a regular basis for the last 6 games.

Barry : 8 / 10
Didn't miss a shot, but below his standards in assists (1).

Duncan : 8 / 10
A solid game like very often.

Udrih : 8 / 10
3rbds 3as in 14mn. Great job!

Bowen : 7 / 10
A solid D, and more than correct in offense.

Ginobili : 7 / 10
Had difficulties in offense (2/6FG 0/3FT), but 8rbds 6as 3st 1to is great!

Massenburg : 6 / 10
Correct limited minutes.

Nesterovic : 5 / 10
he took more shots which I like, even if they didn't fall that time.

Rose : 4 / 10
Bad offensive game (2/10FG)

Horry : 4 / 10
No rebound... Active anyway

Brown : 3 / 10
0/4FG 1pt 1rb 1as in 14mn. We all expect more from you Devin.


The French TV didn't show that game, so if you think I'm really wrong with some ratings, please let me now.


----------



## mr_french_basketball (Jul 3, 2003)

*Boris Diaw*



> Originally posted by <b>ballstorm</b>!
> My wish for Christmas ? Trade for Boris Diaw : an athletic forward with superior court vision and a fierce defense to help Bowen out . What could we offer for him ?


I'm a Boris fan since he was playing for Pau-Orthey in the French League.

I would love to see him as a Spur, but Pop will only give up Malik or the rights for Scola... In that case, it will for an interior, so it's highly unlikely we can got him.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

*Re: my ratings*



> Originally posted by <b>mr_french_basketball</b>!
> Parker : 8 / 10
> 50% FG 15pts 9as : Good! He has started to play in a regular basis for the last 6 games.
> 
> ...






Personally, Manu should probably get a lower rating than 7. I was finally able to watch a game, and Manu had a pretty night. He contributed with rebounds and assists, but he really didn't do too much for us.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ballstorm</b>!My wish for Christmas ? Trade for Boris Diaw : an athletic forward with superior court vision and a fierce defense to help Bowen out . What could we offer for him ?





Like mr_french said, probably Scola or Beno. 



The way Beno is playing so far, I wouldn't want to give him up yet. As for Scola, either him or Rose doesn't need to be on this team next year. Neither one can play center, and both will be taking the other's minutes.


----------



## mr_french_basketball (Jul 3, 2003)

*my ratings - correction*

Thanks Koko. So I give a 6 to Manu. 
The more I have the right rating, the better will the ratings analysis.

I prepare a full analysis for the month of November, and it should be very interesting. Our impressions are not always what the numbers shows.

?For example : Udrih has had an unanimous good start, but his rating average is lower than Parker's one... (5,50 against 5,75).

We're all expecting a lot more from Parker, on the opposite, Udrih is better than a lot have expected. Interesting no?


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

*Re: my ratings - correction*



> Originally posted by <b>mr_french_basketball</b>!
> Thanks Koko. So I give a 6 to Manu.
> The more I have the right rating, the better will the ratings analysis.
> 
> ...






I'm looking forward to the November analysis. :yes: 



Beno has played well, but he can only do so much in limited minutes. Plus, Parker has those all-star performances every now and again, almost making up for his no-shows. Anyway, I've been impressed with Beno so far. He's been hitting some threes, and he's been steady on the floor. Looks like another solid pick for the Spurs in the late first round.


----------



## mr_french_basketball (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: Re: my ratings - correction*



> Originally posted by <b>KokoTheMonkey</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have the same impression from Udrih but the numbers are clear : He's one of the most unconsistent Spurs so far, which is not surprising for a rookie anyway...


----------



## ballstorm (Nov 30, 2003)

*Re: Boris Diaw*



> Originally posted by <b>mr_french_basketball</b>!
> 
> 
> I'm a Boris fan since he was playing for Pau-Orthey in the French League.
> ...


I'm a big fan of him since this time too . I also think that he would do a great job backing up Bowen , who could learn him lots of tricks. Unlikely to happen , though , as you pointed out .

Mais bon , qui vivra verra , pas vrai


----------

